# anyone have a giant stem they're not using



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

looking to pick up a 120 mm giant stock stem, preferrable the carbon/al version...

thanks.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

I HAD one, came off my TCR Comp. Dontated it to the LAF team rbr bike. Check Ebay usualy there are a few there and they always go for like 30-40 bucks.
Deastin


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*thanks...*

checking ebay to track one down...



deastin said:


> I HAD one, came off my TCR Comp. Dontated it to the LAF team rbr bike. Check Ebay usualy there are a few there and they always go for like 30-40 bucks.
> Deastin


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

PM me.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

*I think I have one....*

May be either a 110 or 120. Email me if you are still looking....

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Ive got one, maybe 100 miles on it, then I swapped to a ritchey wcs as it was a bit too long for me, let me know if youre still looking


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 120mm as well... PM me if interested...


----------

